#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: قسمت کردن فایل فلش بصورت zip

## optical

سلام خدمت همکاران گرامی 
درخواست راهنمایی  یا ارائه  نرم افزار  برای پارت کردن فایل فلش با حجم ۴ الی ۱۶ گیگ 
پسوند فایل باید به صورت zip باشد 
حجم هر پارت بیشتر از ۱۲۸  مگا بایت  بیشتر نباشد

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## gasemi.m100

با خود نرم افزار WinRAR میتونید انجام بدید البته زمان طولانی طول خواهد کشید تا 16 گیگبایت رو فشرده کنه
Capture.PNG

----------

*nekooee*,*optical*

----------


## nekooee

> سلام خدمت همکاران گرامی 
> درخواست راهنمایی  یا ارائه  نرم افزار  برای پارت کردن فایل فلش با حجم ۴ الی ۱۶ گیگ 
> پسوند فایل باید به صورت zip باشد 
> حجم هر پارت بیشتر از ۱۲۸  مگا بایت  بیشتر نباشد


طبق قوانین باید در خود متن عنوان مشخص کنید که درخواست دارید یا آموزش گذاشتید که شما اینکار رو نکردید. یکبار دیگر قوانین را از امضای بنده مطالعه کنید.

----------

*optical*

----------

